
Microsoft will ban users for sharing screenshots from pornographic game - anonytrary
https://www.windowscentral.com/xbox-banning-people-taking-clips-vaguely-pornographic-xbox-game
======
anonytrary
> Previously I stated that you could get automatically banned even if you
> didn't share the screenshots publicly, but it's unclear whether or not that
> is the case as I've been given conflicting reports.

Regardless, Microsoft seems to be going the way of increased censorship.
Recent laws passed in congress _implicate websites_ which have illegal user-
submitted content. As a result, we've seen the depreciation of Craigslist
personals and certain YouTube gun videos. Such legislation may pave the way
for tighter control within the gaming industry.

~~~
Piskvorrr
*Deprecation, and you meant "shutdown" in any case.

~~~
anonytrary
Yikes! You're right, thanks for catching that. For some reason, I can't edit
my comment anymore (maybe too late), otherwise I'd fix it.

